# New French Door Refrigerator with Height Restriction



## BM243923 (Apr 3, 2014)

We are looking for a new refrigerator to replace our old side by side which we hate.

Our problem is we have a cabinet above the refrigerator that limits us to under 67" in height.  Width wise 33" or 36".  Needs to be at least 22 cu ft.

Anybody have any model suggestions.  We do not want ice and water on the door either.

Thanks.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 3, 2014)

No,

AJ Madison has a good selection tool 
http://www.ajmadison.com/b.php/French+Door;Height:+63"+-+66.9";Refrigerators/N~26+4294960710+800

There are no 33-36 in wide fridges under 67 in tall.
http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/PFE22KSESS.html
is the closest

There are three 30 in wide with under 67 and change height.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2014)

BM243923 said:


> We are looking for a new refrigerator to replace our old side by side which we hate.
> 
> Our problem is we have a cabinet above the refrigerator that limits us to under 67" in height.  Width wise 33" or 36".  Needs to be at least 22 cu ft.
> 
> ...



We had same issue (there were no good alternatives) - we ended up removing the cabinet doors, cutting the bottom of the cabinet (on the sides) by an inch or so, removing the cabinet shelving, then replacing the cabinet doors. New refrigerator fits perfectly.  We lost the shelve, but use the top of the refrigerator as a shelve (can't tell the difference).

We got a Samsung French Door refrigerator (from Best Buy - 26cuft iirc) - with water on inside the refrigerator compartment, and an ice maker in the freezer compartment.

Here is a before picture (old side-by-side like yours) - we cut the cabinet to right below the cabinet doors.  Used a cutting tool that made a clean cut. Thought I had an after photo - if I find it - I will post.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, we had to pull cabinets off the wall to get our new refrigerator in. Our friends who are kitchen designers told us that refrigerator sizes are all over the place and they usually have people select the refrigerator they want and buy it before they order the cabinets.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm dreading that one day we WILL have this very problem. When we did a kitchen remodel, we built a cabinet over the fridge- clear out to the front of the fridge for sliding baking sheets and storage containers into. All was well. Our bottom freezer Amana slips in there just fine. After installing hardwood flooring, we have 69 5/8" of height X 33" wide.

I suppose I will have to have either the existing cabinet modified, or a new one built a couple of inches thinner, top-to-bottom.

Jim


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 3, 2014)

Jim that extra 2 in you've got gives you options in the current ranges. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Jim that extra 2 in you've got gives you options in the current ranges.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Yeah, I know there are at least SOME choices- including a new one of the same Amana we have now. It would just be nice to have another 1 1/2" though. There would be almost unlimited choices- including the current crop of French door bottom freezers.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Yeah, I know there are at least SOME choices- including a new one of the same Amana we have now. It would just be nice to have another 1 1/2" though. There would be almost unlimited choices- including the current crop of French door bottom freezers.



TWSS

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

